# network coverage, west coast of Scotland



## Beavos (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone got any advice about which mobile network has best coverage in Scotland, particularly west coast and North?? Got an ipad and want to be able to use it wildcamping.


----------



## the dogfather (Apr 19, 2011)

If you're after 3G its very limited on the west coast, you can view the offcom coverage maps here 

I would say that 3 has the most according to these maps.

As for 2G coverage Everything Everywhere (T-Mobile and Orange) are pretty good, you get access to both networks on 2G and soon the same will apply for 3G as well. 

Every year in May we do a tour of the Highlands in MINIs, as far as I can remember there was signal pretty much everywhere along the main roads on Orange. The Orange coverage checker is here: -

The T-Mobile one is here

Vodafone can be checked here

O2's is here 

3 is the same as T-Mobiles


----------



## Beavos (Apr 20, 2011)

*wow......many thanks!*

I think I'm going to like this forum business! That was all so helpful, many many thanks for all that info and links!  It's all I could do to find the site again, but I will get straight on to defathoming internet access tomorrow.
Just made a fab bed platform after being inspired by one on this site yesterday! Happy Days
Carole


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad someone could help.

It's worth the £15 a year for the knowledge here in itself, the wild camping locations (POI) that are available to members will save the membership in 1-2 nights

We're only as good as the members, and we've got some excellent ones here!!


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 20, 2011)

I toured the west coast and Highlands last year and found the T-Mobile (now incl Orange) signal was very good for voice calls for most of the area, inland and coastal and very much better than Vodaphone.  3G/3G+ was more limited but it was still far more than I anticipated in remote and rural areas.


----------



## the dogfather (Apr 20, 2011)

The better coverage in rural areas is down to the frequency of the signal used by Orange it covers large areas far better. Vodafone needs more masts and more power to cover the same area. However, indoors Voda's is better as its blocked less by the building.


----------

